# 2005 GTO 6.0 Turbo Kits



## Black2005GTO6.0 (Mar 3, 2011)

I have an 05 gto with the 6.0 It is an automatic and i have been looking for a turbo kit to put on it. Does anyone know anything about turbos and such. Ive seen the sts kits advertised at about 6500 dollars but im not really looking to spend that much money. What about the ebay kits. Are those reliable? Thanks for your help.:confused


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

ive spent a fortune on piecing together a turbo kit. If you really dont have a clue about turbos I would suggest you just go ahead and buy the kit. its just a lot less aggrivation


----------



## 1fstGTO23 (Feb 18, 2011)

*sts*

You can buy the STS universal kit for 2 grand and have a shop do the piping for you for about 400. If you want real power you will need an intercooler which isn't too expensive for a decent brand maybe 400 then another 400 for a meth kit. 300 for STS external wastegate then however much you want to spend in gauges and you will have to upgrade your fuel induction system and injectors. Then finally 500 for a dyno tune. So you figure you can get everything done for about 4.5-5 grand and have a sweet set up and run 550 hp on 7 psi pretty easy without blowing the engine. Still a lot of money but the good thing is you can do the easy parts like upgrading the fuel system and getting gauges before the turbo and can put it together over time. Of course after all that is done you will eventually want to build the engine, transmission, and drivetrain. Once that is done hp limit is sky high :cheers


----------



## IcemanGTO (Mar 2, 2011)

Turbochargers create more heat than superchargers do,
harder or more expensive to install,depending on what size 
turbocharger you get have turbo lag,and turbochargers 
take longer to tune.
I personally have seen people have more problems/issues 
with turbo kits on the LS1/LS2 engines then with superchargers.Don't get a turbo kit unless you can afford to replace your engine at any time.From what I have seen you have to get a good dyno tune 
or your engine will be on barrowed time.
I would get a supercharger kit instead like a Vortech or Procharger.


----------



## Weisberg16 (Jan 5, 2011)

Don't get a supercharger unless you are willing to replace parts on your engine also. I am running a procharger and I have a new problem with the engine every other weak. Build up the motor first and then go for the big power adder. Eventually you will break something on stock parts.... I have and I regret putting it on.


----------



## djgershom (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey you guys, im kind of new to the forum, and was wondering if you were to add twin turbos and would replace certain parts of the engine which parts would it be to make it stronger? I'm planning on adding the turbos to the ls1 engine?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

djgershom said:


> Hey you guys, im kind of new to the forum, and was wondering if you were to add twin turbos and would replace certain parts of the engine which parts would it be to make it stronger? I'm planning on adding the turbos to the ls1 engine?


You would need a lot to do TT's. Pistons, rings, rods, pushrods, lifters, springs, retainers, rockers and so on. You'll need a turbo cam, heads that can handle the flow, an intake manifold and intake so it's not a restriction, injectors and a pump. Then you'll need a clutch and a whole new driveline to hold up to the power. Hope you got some deep pockets to do it correctly.


----------



## Redliner_x (Apr 19, 2011)

Turbos are the way to go if you plan on making ginormous numbers and want to make your engine more reliable in the means of stoichiometric burn but, if you want cheap hp for a street machine then s/c or nitrous is what you are looking for.


----------



## djgershom (Mar 30, 2011)

Redliner_x said:


> Turbos are the way to go if you plan on making ginormous numbers and want to make your engine more reliable in the means of stoichiometric burn but, if you want cheap hp for a street machine then s/c or nitrous is what you are looking for.


The last thing I would do to my DD or any street legal car is nitro especially on a stock engine. I'd rather drop a sc or turbo on a stock then nitro any day. Especially the turbo, you can just turn down how much boost you want to go into the engine.


----------



## Redliner_x (Apr 19, 2011)

djgershom said:


> The last thing I would do to my DD or any street legal car is nitro especially on a stock engine. I'd rather drop a sc or turbo on a stock then nitro any day. Especially the turbo, you can just turn down how much boost you want to go into the engine.



I believe in turbo over anyting and would have one or a set in a heart beat but the reality is they are really expensive but worth every penny. I am gonna run nitrous and a tune until I can save up enough for a turbo kit.


----------



## roy (Jun 1, 2010)

*Turbo kits*

If your not really engine savy or lack the expierence to build an engine.
Your way better off to buy one of the LS dedicated kits than tryin to piece & cobble a turbo kit together, believe me. I;ve been a part of going both ways, the guy who put his own together is like an LS guru & he, when it was all done & tuned, said "i should have bought that compete LS kit"!
Not that it didn;t run, it is an animal of a car & will take or stay with anything on the road. I know he;s got around 4500 bucks into it.
This is a guy who can build LS engines in his sleep!


----------



## Redliner_x (Apr 19, 2011)

I am new to LS engines but deffinately not new to turbo. I have always built turbo cars. From talons to srt4s and as much S the four bangers impress me, I can't wait to build a V8 turbo car. I strongly believe in kits because unless you know what I like to call "turbo science" then it is best to buy something designed for the car and something you know will bolt up without spending a small fortune in fab..


----------

